# Homemade Deer Feeders ???



## Fish On

Was wondering if any of you have any pictures of any homemade deer feeders out of pvc pipe or could suggest any other types of homemade feeders that work good . From what I have read most people just use corn in them , any other suggestion of what I can put in them that works ??
thanks for any help 
Fish On !!!


----------



## fishingful

http://www3.sympatico.ca/konecny/deerfeeder.htm
here is what we use they get cleaned out quick

link
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=pvc+deer+feeder&fr=yfp-t-501-s&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8

so we switched to something like this
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~jeffreym/55GallonFeeder/55_gallon_deer_feeder.htm

it last for a month depending on the setting you just need the drum funnel and spreader


----------



## For my Son

We just cut small (1-2") holes on three sides in the bottom of garbage cans. They hold 100# of corn and depending on the herd will last a couple of days. Obviously the bigger the can the more corn you can put in it but I just bought the cheapest cans I could get at wally world. Down side is everything eats corn and will easily get to it, but they work especially now.
You have to make sure the can is secured to a tree though otherwise the ***** will knock it over.


----------



## MAKtackle

Like fishingful posted I use the same setup except with 6" pvc. I also have them off the ground, bolted them to green fencepost. This keeps the rodents and short animals out! Only problem is I have to stand on 4wheeler to fill but no big deal. Have 3 in 1 area and will last approx 1 week with 150#s of corn. Experimented with other feeds, grains, deer food etc. but they prefered the corn! Is cool hearing the deer crunch the corn while in the treestand before daylight. Also will bring in the yearlings all day long.


----------



## Skarfer

We use a 55 gallon drum, and a motorized feed spreader mounted to it - and suspend this between two trees with chain, through eye bolts we put on either side of the drum. This also is a problem trying to fill, but standing on a 4 wheeler it's not that big of a deal............


----------



## fishingful

our drum feeder we riged up so it can be lowared

we hooked a chain around the bottom of the tree with a hook and ran a cable to a pully at the top the bottom of the cable has 2 loops in it

then we take the winch from the quad and hook it in the loop and pull it to un hook it and use the winch to lower the feeder so we can fill it

electric feeders use way less corn because nothing can get to it unless its dispensed


----------



## joerugz

A kick feeder is awesome. Take a large galvanized trash can and drill 4 - 1/2" holes around the sides at the bottom of the can. Cut a circle of wood to fill the gap in the bottom outside of the can and secure to can. Mount the can onto a freshly cut 6" stump left three feet off the ground. Fill the can with corn and the deer will learn to kick the stump to dislodge the corn. No other cridders will be able to get to the holes and steal corn. Use bungie cords to secure the lid to the can to protect from the weather and keep other cridders out. Corn lasts for a month and the deer kick the crap out of the stump.


----------



## collegekid

a picture of the kick feeder would be nice. Im having trouble picturing it. Can the deer cut their tongues on the metal where it has been cut?


----------



## mirrocraft mike

We also use a 55gal drum with battery spreader .. This is mounted between two trees by a 4x4 with a pulley .We then attached a boat winch to one of the trees. Our feeder is 15 feet high and raising and lower is no problem. We replace the cable every two years .The weather takes it toll on it. Works great


----------



## dcemsmedic2693

I will attempt to follow reply with a pic. I used 4" PVC pipe. 1 10 ' section will make two. Then one cap for one end and then one 45 degree angle for the bottom. Use screws to hold the bottom together and drill holes into the top so that you can use string to hold the cp on and keep weather and rodents out. Fill it, and wait for animals. The others are correct that everything eats corn but at least it will allow for more wildlife viewing while on stand.


----------



## Flathead King 06

perhaps the easiest, quickest, and cheapest method of a feeder is a tube of black downspouting/ run-off pipe... cut it to a desired length (5 ft.) and then zip-tie it to a small sapling about 4-6 inches off the ground.... small animals cant get in the tube only from the bottom.... and the tube also can be bought with a cap on each end... this prevents the feed from getting wet in the tube


----------



## joerugz

Definatly not. Drill from the outside in, so any sharp edges would be on the inside. Picture a metal trash can sitting on a petastool. 4 small holes just big enough for a few cornals of corn to drop out near the bottom outside edges with the slightest of movement to the can. The deer will smell the corn and kick the post or tree to dislodge the corn. A few cornals drop out at a time. I saw one that the post was shreaded cause of all the kicking.


----------



## Fish On

First off I wanted to say sorry it took so long to reply back but I wanted to get some pictures of the feeders we built....and to tell you that your guys ROCK !!!...Great Suggestions !!
well I took your advise and built three feeders all I can say is OMG !!!
Do they work, as you can see from pictures they are beating trails in the ground right to the feeders , they are hammering the corn !!
I think I am going to build a couple of kick feeders next ...Thanks again for all your input guys

Fish On !!!


----------



## MAKtackle

look very similar to mine, nice job. may want some paint before the 2 legged critters see them and they walk away!


----------



## KWILSON512

I use the same exact pvc setup pictured below but paint them a flat brown color and wrap or drape some vines on them to help hide them.


----------



## Boston30

Those PVC's look great. Thanks for sharing the idea with the rest of us. 

How much corn can you get in one? 25lb?


----------



## Fish On

Thanks Guys ...I am going to take your advice and paint them , Before they grow legs and walk away. I am not sure how much corn they will hold each but I can tell you this , I usally take out a 5 gallon pale full of corn every day or day and half to fill up all three from what the deer have ate , If I had to guess probably a five gallon bucket full of corn would fill ( one ) if it was completly empty 
Thanks again guys for all your help !! 
Here is a picture of a nice Doe my son got today , First one with his Muzzleloader !!


----------



## RTinVa

Here is one I put up at the house. I have three additional on my hunting land. They are easy to build and lets the food last longer then putting it on the ground. The bear are at a friends who saw mine and immediately built one for his property. I would say it was worth his while!


----------

